# Verkauf mein Race-Fully Orbea OIZ M30 mit Carbon Rahmen



## frad80 (29. August 2019)

Hier der Link zum Bike:








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Gau-Bickelheim finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------

